# My 15 gal CPO tank



## Alexpatrascu

Hey guys.

I thought of starting a jurnal for my second tank...a 15 gal yellow shrimps tank...and 12 CPOs...they'll arrive as soon as the tank is cycled !!!

For my 30 gal CRS tank please visit *this topic* !!!

I decided to go with a 15 gal as I like the shallow tanks.

I added all the sand I had in my 25 gal + ~20 more pounds(too much maybe?), the driftwood from my 25 gal too and I started the cycle !!!

*Specs:*

15 gal Hagen aquarium(24x12x12)
Eheim 2213
Coralife 24 2x14W T5

~40 pounds black Tahitian moon sand
center piece driftwood
anubias nana on wood(x2)
Sagitaria sabulata
Cryptocoryne wendtii
riccia
mini riccia
moss balls

yellow shrimps
CPOs

So here it is, the beginning of a beautiful friendship !!!










Next is the aquascape....


----------



## ThaChingster

Ohh man that is a sweet piece of driftwood


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Thanks man.

I use to have it in my 25 gal and it didn't look too nice but now is looking good as the center piece !!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

And here is the scape:




























This is just the first scape....will prolly redo it when I'll add the coconut shells for the CPOs !!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

And here it is with the coconut shell caves !!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

And they're here....my yellows and CPOs(5 males+7females) are finally here:


----------



## 03pilot

Your tank looks great! Love your driftwood! I have one just like that except its bigger. When I save up enough money I'll get a 40+ gallon tank to house it.

Also nice anubias you got there! Are you going to tie some moss on the branches? I thought weeping moss would look great there...


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Thanks a lot for the comments buddy.

About the moss, I was thinking of going with flame moss !!!


----------



## 03pilot

Alexpatrascu said:


> Thanks a lot for the comments buddy.
> 
> About the moss, I was thinking of going with flame moss !!!


Not my photo. This is what I had in mind.










Flame moss would be nice too. I think weeping moss gives the mood of sadness. Flame moss is the opposite. 

Cheers!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

I see what you mean.....

And as you said, "Flame moss is the opposite" and tha's what I'm looking for  !!!


----------



## Otaku

cool, i really do need a black background... great contrast of colours!

where did you ship your yellow shrimp and cpo's from?

and your moss balls look like moss clouds


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Otaku said:


> cool, i really do need a black background... great contrast of colours!


Told ya !!!



Otaku said:


> and your moss balls look like moss clouds


Yeah, haha, it used to be one big moss ball but when I bought it the guy at the LFS stated to squeeze it to "check if it's real"  WTF !!!!!

Now I decided to brake it in two and they look more like two small moss carpets !!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

One of my CPOs already molted !!!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Here are my sweethearts....


----------



## Otaku

Alexpatrascu said:


> Here are my sweethearts....


oh wow, those are nice!

do you know if they would bother bottom dwellers like corydoras?

I guess it's kinda obvious that they would... lol


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Yeah, I guess they will....


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Yeaaaaaaahoooo !!!

One of my CPO female is berried !!!!

My darn camera is broken and I can't take any pics !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 03pilot

Alexpatrascu said:


> Yeaaaaaaahoooo !!!
> 
> One of my CPO female is berried !!!!
> 
> My darn camera is broken and I can't take any pics !!!!!!!!!


That's great. Congratulations! 

Sorry about the camera.....


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Sh!t...I just woke up this morning to see two of my CPOs eating another dead CPO !!!

I don't know what caused the death of the CPO but I guess maybe the molting has something to do with this....


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Wow, a second femal CPO is berried.....this one seems to have more eggs !!!


----------



## cb1021

looks really cool. what is the life span on these guys? would hate to see them go early.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

The lifespan is 2-3 years but I think mine are not even 4 months old....


----------



## jimmyjam

alex, looking solid my friend. Cant wait until the tank grows in


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Thanks a lot Jimmy, appreciate the positive comment....

Here's my berried female that's ready to give birth....you can't see it in this photo but I can see the eyes of the future baby crays !!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

She looks just like this one(not my photo)...


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Done...al the baby crays are out....


----------



## laurahmm

congratz  

Tanks look beautiful...


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Thanks laura.

I'll try to take some pics of the small crays !!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

And this morning I found them locked....

One female is berried and this is the second on that's gonna become berried too.


----------



## Canadianbettas

Grats ! I love these crayfish they are awesome... I'm trying to start my own colony...


----------



## Ciddian

Congrats!!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Thanks Jess, she's already berried !!!

Good luck Kevin with your CPOs !!!


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Damn it, the young mother lost her eggs.

Good thing I still have the old gal holding her eggs !!!


----------



## novice

Alexpatrascu said:


> Damn it, the young mother lost her eggs.
> 
> Good thing I still have the old gal holding her eggs !!!


Sorry to hear that - hope the old gal - holds the eggs to full term, what else do you have in the tank with the crays.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Well Ricky....it seems the luck is not with me on this one....I just found the old gal(berried) dead this morning....the eggs didn't looked too good so I just dumeped them in the tank and removed the female.

All I have left is the young pair.....I hope she's gonna be berried soon.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Sold my last pair of CPOs and I closed down the tank.

I guess I'll stick with the CRS tank for now.

Mods, please lock this topic.

Thanks.


----------

